# MPI Datenaustausch mit S7-300 und anderer Steuerung



## eYe (12 Mai 2011)

Nabend,

habe hier ein Projekt bei dem Daten an die übergeordnete Leittechnik SPS via MPI gegeben werden sollen. Die übergeordnete SPS ist irgendwas von SIEMENS und die Daten sollen über einen Koppel DB getauscht werden (Lesen und Schreiben).

Leider habe ich vom MPI keine Ahnung, hab diese Schnittstelle bisher nur zum Programmieren genutzt ^^

Meine Steuerung ist eine CPU 315-2 PN/DP und nun würde ich gerne wissen, was ich brauche um diese MPI Kommunikation zu realisieren. Die auf der Steuerung vorhandene MPI/DP Schnittstelle wird bereits als Profibusmaster verwendet.

Fragen:

1) Welchen CP brauche ich für die MPI Verbindung zur Gegenstelle? 
Beim CP342-5 steht nichts von MPI, nur S7 Basiskommunikation...?

2) In der SIMATIC Comm Doku habe ich gesehen, dass es drei Möglichkeiten für den Datenaustausch über MPI gibt.
Welche ist die richtige, einfachste bzw. sinnvollste?
-Globaldatenkommunikation
-S7-Basiskommunikation (X_Put/X_Get)
-S7-Kommunikation (BSEND/USEND, PUT/GET)

3) Wie ist die Kommunikation beim MPI Protokoll organisiert?(Master/Slave, Server/Client?)
Muss ich die Daten senden, oder werden diese nur bei mir abgeholt?

4) Was sollte man beim MPI bzw. so einer Verbindung beachten?


----------



## mima.sps (12 Mai 2011)

*Daten aus tausch !*

um das broblem zu umgehen ...:-D
hab ich nun ne ganz eifache lösung gefunden !
bei siemens hat bei mir der ärger mit den sachen andere hersteller ,
begonnen ! ich war es satt mich damit rumzu ärgern !

ich neheme einfache en HMI E 102x und grösser !
schau mal auf der seite von 
http://www.mitsubishi-automation.de/kompaktesps.html

dort auf E serie gehen ...

Der wahn sinn !

Mitshubishi Siematic S5 Siematic S7 200,300  alleb bradly 
sprechen nu neine sprache das geht .
läuft seit jahren so .

das " Master Netzwerk " kannst dan nehmen wie du am 
besten zurecht kommst .


----------



## jabba (12 Mai 2011)

mima.sps schrieb:


> um das broblem zu umgehen ...:-D
> hab ich nun ne ganz eifache lösung gefunden !
> bei siemens hat bei mir der ärger mit den sachen andere hersteller ,
> begonnen ! ich war es satt mich damit rumzu ärgern !
> ...



Aus welcher Sprache hast du das von Google übersetzen lassen ?


----------



## eYe (12 Mai 2011)

@mima.sps

Danke für den Tipp, aber ich habe wie gesagt eine S7 315-2 PN/DP Steuerung und möchte eigentlich nur wissen wie ich diese an die vorhanden S7 über MPI anbinden kann.


----------



## jabba (12 Mai 2011)

Hallo eYe
Zum Thema:

Du must erst einmal die Gegenseite genau herausfinden.

Daten auszutauschen get wie du schon selber rausgefunden hast auch über MPI, aber das sollte man eingeschränkt sehen.

Die Globaldaten sind zwar eine schöne Lösung , aber nur azyklisch zu betrachten . Da gibt es zum Teil erhebliche Zeiten bei der Übertragung.

Bei den Put/Get gibt es Bausteine mit und ohne Quitierung, da kann man sehr einfach Bausteine miteinander austauschen.

Beim der MPI verbindung gibt es in dem Sinne keinen Master, wichtig ist nur das keine Adressen doppelt belegt sind. Daher ist hier die Beschränkung zu beachten. Die meisten nehmen für die CPU und Panel ja die Standardadressen , das geht nun nicht mehr , denn diese müßen nun festgelegt werden. Für den einen kein Problem , aber son Instandhalter kommt dann schon mal ans trudeln.


----------



## Lebenslang (13 Mai 2011)

Hmm, deine Gegenstelle CP342-5 kann ja als DP Master dienen und deine 3152DP auch, wenn dein Kunde 
einverstanden wäre, könntest Du ja einen DP/DP Koppler einsetzen.
Es ist zwar nicht wie von dir gefragt die MPI Lösung aber einfach mal ein Vorschlag.
Gruß


----------



## mima.sps (13 Mai 2011)

*viele wege führen ans ZIEL*

also die sache für alles gibt es viele lösungen .

ich bin mit den geräten HMI die über mitsubishi sehr gut gefahren .
denke jeder hat seine erfahrungen gemacht, und " seine " geräte gefunden .

da wir bei unseren kunden verschieden steuerung vorfinden..
suchte ich ne lösung für alle steuerungen .

und hab sie in den HMI`s die über mitsubishi verkauft werden ,
ein hersteller aus schweden ....

ùngebunden was die SPSèn angeht .

und ich hab damit ein geräte System gefunden mit dem gut zurecht komme .

es gibt sicherlich auch andere system die gut laufen .
jeder findet sein " system "


----------



## floppy (22 Mai 2011)

jabba schrieb:


> ....aber son Instandhalter kommt dann schon mal ans trudeln.



Wir haben in diesem Jahr schon zich PG´s entsorgt. Kam immer die Meldung "Teilnehmeradresse vergeben" Könnte es an diesen Adressen liegen von denen Du im Zuammenhang von MPI schreibst*ROFL*

Also echt 

Wenn ich oder einer meiner Kollegen dann schon ins trudeln kämen, dann würden unsere Anlagen aber oft stehen

Sorry, gehört zwar nicht wirklich zu Thema, aber mußte sein.

Gruß
nur son Instandhalter


----------



## rd_tronic (18 Juni 2011)

eYe schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> habe hier ein Projekt bei dem Daten an die übergeordnete Leittechnik SPS via MPI gegeben werden sollen. Die übergeordnete SPS ist irgendwas von SIEMENS und die Daten sollen über einen Koppel DB getauscht werden (Lesen und Schreiben).
> 
> ...



Hallo,

einen CP für MPI gibt es nicht, es muss über die Schnittstelle der CPU kommuniziert werden. Wenn die Schnittstelle schon als Profibus-Master benutzt wird, dürfte es schwierig (unmöglich??) werden. Die Leitsysteme die ich kenne, kommunizieren direkt mit der CPU, ohne spezielle Protokolle oder Programmierungen in der SPS. Nur die MPI-Adresse, Steckplatz und Baudrate müssen stimmen. Evtl. muss im Netpro, oder in der HW-Konfig der PC angelegt werden. Das hängt vom Treiber des PLS und der Schnittstellenkarte ab. 
Die Kommunikation zu einer anderen CPU funktioniert am einfachsten über X-GET. Dabei liest die empfangende CPU einfach einen DB aus der anderen SPS. Die Stationen müssen mit eindeutiger MPI-Adresse nur im Netz vorhanden sein. 

Gruß

Rainer


----------

